# Bud Pic Of The Month Poll



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

*Whats up everyone. Just thought i would let everyone know that our first ever Bud Pic Of The Month contest Poll is up and waiting for you. We had a total of 16 entries this month of some very nice pics so get your butts down there and vote for your favorite pic.  *


----------



## Droster (Jan 30, 2007)

I shall right now. Thanks TBG I almost forgot.


----------



## theyorker (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome job on getting that together TBG.  And Kudo's to everyone that has a picture up there.  It's a gonna be a good contest, because there are some beauty's up there!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2007)

*OK guys and gals this time around the poll is not gonna go the full 7 days because it will cut into next months contest. We have a total of 4,979 members on the site yet only 20 members have voted. Today will be the last day to get your votes in so get them in. I would like to thank everyone for making this site what it is today. THANK YOU :aok: *


----------

